# Outbackers.com "owner"



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, what did I miss here?

A post on another thread listed PDX_Doug as the go-to guy to get somethning changed during sign-in. When I go to his member ID, I get "Owner" under his name.

So what did I miss?









Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

mswalt said:


> OK, what did I miss here?
> 
> A post on another thread listed PDX_Doug as the go-to guy to get somethning changed during sign-in. When I go to his member ID, I get "Owner" under his name.
> 
> ...


I'm sure Vern or Doug will make a full annoncement on this subject

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Another thing I noticed is PDX_Doug is now colored red. The moderators are blue.

I guess something is in the works.

Dan


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

interesting!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> interesting!


very interesting!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Outbackers.com is currently doing some changes behind the scenes. Standby for future announcements.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Posted Today, 09:36 AM
> Outbackers.com is currently doing some changes behind the scenes. Standby for future announcements.


Jolly! Good to hear from you! Where ya been?

BTW, Anything you guys come up with is fine with me.

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Uh oh. Does this mean I'm gonna have to be nice to Doug from now on?







I don't know if I can handle not busting his chops.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I'm sure Vern or Doug will make a full annoncement on this subject
> 
> Don


It would SEEM the announcement would come before, or at least coincide with Doug's "owner" designation, wouldn't ya think??















Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Busy, busy, busy. Things are moving forward for the future of Outbackers. Announcements will be made, patience









John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Busy, busy, busy. Things are moving forward for the future of Outbackers. Announcements will be made, patience
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I'm leaving in two hours and I'll be incommunicado until Saturday - Aint no Wi-Fi at Stokes. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to wait until I get home.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Busy, busy, busy. Things are moving forward for the future of Outbackers. Announcements will be made, patience
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I'm leaving in two hours and I'll be incommunicado until Saturday - Aint no Wi-Fi at Stokes. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to wait until I get home.
[/quote]

You better watch out the new caption has his eye on you  and he has friends


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Whoever owns it is fine with me. As long as it is maintained in the same spirit of cameraderie and cooperation I think this will go on for a long time.

Reverie

PS: I am still going to skate the fine line of propriety and taste and I suppose I am going to still get my chops busted for it. Works for me...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hope they hurry and make this big announcement soon, the suspense is killing me!









We'll have lots to talk about, that's for sure


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like some congratulations are in order for Doug...

And of course we'll want Vern to stick around. Doug might be the new "owner" but Vern in the "founder".

Can we get a "Founder" label under Vernâ€™s name


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Seems like some congratulations are in order for Doug...
> 
> And of course we'll want Vern to stick around. Doug might be the new "owner" but Vern in the "founder".
> 
> Can we get a "Founder" label under Vernâ€™s name


I second that


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Seems like some congratulations are in order for Doug...
> 
> And of course we'll want Vern to stick around. Doug might be the new "owner" but Vern in the "founder".
> 
> Can we get a "Founder" label under Vernâ€™s name


I second that








[/quote]
x3 !!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

skippershe said:


> Hope they hurry and make this big announcement soon, the suspense is killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is going to give you something to talk about until Spring camping season.

Is this fun...or what! Secrets are cool.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Hope they hurry and make this big announcement soon, the suspense is killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is going to give you something to talk about until Spring camping season.

Is this fun...or what! Secrets are cool.
[/quote]

x4

Thanks for giving us something to talk about jolly









Bill.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> x4
> 
> Thanks for giving us something to talk about jolly
> 
> ...


Right. Otherwise, what would 2000+ unrelated folks ever find to talk about ???


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Can we get a "Founder" label under Vernâ€™s name


Seems like that's already a done deal
Vern's Profile

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Can we get a "Founder" label under Vernâ€™s name


Seems like that's already a done deal
Vern's Profile

Dan








[/quote]

See...these new guys have things under control.

...I was hoping for a nice blue Founder icon...much like the current "Moderator" and "Owner" ones.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Can we get a "Founder" label under Vernâ€™s name


Seems like that's already a done deal
Vern's Profile

Dan








[/quote]See...these new guys have things under control.

...I was hoping for a nice blue Founder icon...much like the current "Moderator" and "Owner" ones.[/quote]
Maybe you can talk them into making it flash in bold rainbow colors so it really stands out!!!

(Maybe Vern would prefer it just the way it is....







)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A general note to the membership of the greatest community on the Internet:

I know this situation has caused quite a buzz on the forum today. Trust me, we are as anxious to explain everything, as you are to hear it, and to know what is going on. At this time however, I would like to ask your patience. There are certain things that have to happen in certain ways. I anticipate that all your questions will be answered by late tomorrow morning.

Until then... Stay tuned!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

A real nail biter here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Can we get a "Founder" label under Vernâ€™s name


Seems like that's already a done deal
Vern's Profile

Dan








[/quote]See...these new guys have things under control.

...I was hoping for a nice blue Founder icon...much like the current "Moderator" and "Owner" ones.[/quote]
Maybe you can talk them into making it flash in bold rainbow colors so it really stands out!!!

(Maybe Vern would prefer it just the way it is....







)
[/quote]

Now you had to go and toss in the voice of reason didn't ya.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

It's gonna be a long night

























PDX_Doug said:


> I anticipate that all your questions will be answered by late tomorrow morning.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Which time zone?


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

For some reason I can handle the suspense.....I'm sure things will be a lot like they are now with a change or 2 behind the scenes


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

I heard through the grapevine that Titan owners will be given special perks from now on. That sounds good to me.

Just joking.

Congratulations, Doug, and good luck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Veek said:


> I heard through the grapevine that Titan owners will be given special perks from now on. That sounds good to me.
> 
> Just joking.
> 
> Congratulations, Doug, and good luck.


I hear that every member from Oregon gets an extra 2000 posts...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I anticipate that all your questions will be answered by late tomorrow morning.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Which time zone?








[/quote]
What time zone was that? According to my clock it is now after noon...









MaeJae


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Veek said:


> I heard through the grapevine that Titan owners will be given special perks from now on. That sounds good to me.
> 
> Just joking.
> 
> Congratulations, Doug, and good luck.


Now that's a rumor I can live with!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, Doug has been here all morning and posted nothing. (even saw Vern here for awhile). So out with it man


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Doug's cheque prolly bounced.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I'm a little worried, I'm not Doug's favorite Outbacker, and this morning while on here I got knocked off kept getting a SQL error that said that there were too many users online. But I could log on as a guest, so I thought I was lock out for sure but latter it started working.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

"Licensed to: OutbackLife LLC". The plot thickens.

Yeah, I've got nothing better to do today


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

California Jim said:


> "Licensed to: OutbackLife LLC". The plot thickens.
> 
> Yeah, I've got nothing better to do today


Yeah, I nocied that too


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

This is killing me !


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok... now I'm sucked in too.

I caught myself checking the site out a couple of times today while at work... National productivity is at a standstill!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

junkman said:


> Ok... now I'm sucked in too.
> 
> I caught myself checking the site out a couple of times today while at work... National productivity is at a standstill!!


Yep. That's how it starts...."I'll just check in, quick-like, see what's going on this morning". Next thing ya' know...its time to punch out for the day. Didn't take long, did it? Actually, you did pretty well holding out for 4 months. But I'll bet you just sniffed at all those prior warnings about addictions & koolaid & the like, didn't you. Well, we tried to warn you. To late now....hahahahaha....your soul belongs to us


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

"Ok... now I'm sucked in too.

I caught myself checking the site out a couple of times today while at work... National productivity is at a standstill!! "

The outbackers tractor beem ...... beem me up scoty


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Add me to the list I've been checking in between cleaning out one Outback and modding another.Boy I can't wait to go back to "work" yea right.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm beginning to think it was just a big hoax to "up" eveyone's posting numbers.

Mark


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

mswalt said:


> I'm beginning to think it was just a big hoax to "up" eveyone's posting numbers.
> 
> Mark


I think your right, !


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I'm beginning to think it was just a big hoax to "up" eveyone's posting numbers.
> 
> Mark


I don't think that works, Mark. Doug's #s haven't been effected .... he hasn't been posting. Why would he just help OTHERS up their #s ??? He's a good guy and all...but THAT's alot to expect even from him. HOWEVER, wasn't it Doug who wanted to see if we could break the record for how many OB'ers could be logged on at the same time?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

It's getting late. When is the big announcement happening?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

California Jim said:


> "Licensed to: OutbackLife LLC". The plot thickens.
> 
> Yeah, I've got nothing better to do today


Check out http://www.outbacklife.com/

Testing...

Hummmm

Poor HB

Bill.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Come on Doug - we see you!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks to a recent update on a new thread, I guess it's time to close this thread. Huh?

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Only saw note from Vern...where is Doug's message?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its called an eye on the future









I hope I get to keep my job









John


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I hope I get to keep my job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rumor has it that the moderators are going to have their pay DOUBLED!









Dan


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

(Darth Vader Breathing) I feel something...a presence I have not sensed in........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> (Darth Vader Breathing) I feel something...a presence I have not sensed in........


Is Doug your son?


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I heard through the grapevine that Titan owners will be given special perks from now on. That sounds good to me.
> 
> Just joking.
> 
> Congratulations, Doug, and good luck.


Now that's a rumor I can live with!
[/quote]
Perhaps we need to fire this idea back up. It looks like a REALLY! great one
















After all we Titan people have to stick together and look out for one another... Right Doug?!

Its good to know that the site is STILL in good hands. Thanks to Vern and everyone else who have made this the great family it is.
Dave


----------

